

The Meteoric Acceleration in Series A Valuations - klochner
http://tomtunguz.com/cooley-valuation-data/

======
hawkice
> if the trend continues, and the Series A replaces the B, we can finally
> state with confidence that the Series Seed is new Series A, which would
> imply a very substantial change in industry dynamics.

Sounds like a "very substantial change" in what we call things.

------
notacoward
"Meteoric" is what will happen when those valuations come crashing down to
earth.

------
coenhyde
I think the larger Series A rounds are just a natural by-product of companies
being further along before they reach Series A. What was Series B is now
Series A.

~~~
ignostic
I think that's well-stated by the author.

> Nevertheless, I’ll be paying attention to the Series A market, because if
> the trend continues, and the Series A replaces the B, we can finally state
> with confidence that the Series Seed is new Series A, which would imply a
> very substantial change in industry dynamics.

I'm just glad it doesn't make big claims about some bubble based on the data
in the graphs. There may be a bubble, but we have to at least look at assets
and earnings vs. series A for that to be remotely meaningful.

------
trhway
thanks to QE and low interest rates there is a lot of money slushing around
looking (and having pretty tough time finding and competing for) where to
invest. I.e. it is a sellers(founders) market out there.

~~~
mahyarm
I thought that started many years ago, what is different this time? Is it that
pent up?

~~~
trhway
Huge outside money influx into the Valley during last year

~~~
mahyarm
Where has it come from, and why is it the valley specifically this time?

------
socialist_coder
I like how this article is from the future.

> Nov 11, 2014

